# Back



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Arrived back to rain no internet, no phone, no television, welcome in Egypt


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Arrived back to rain no internet, no phone, no television, welcome in Egypt


Love it...Love it.....hope the new package was worth it Chris.....as an old hand surely your not surprised.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Love it...Love it.....hope the new package was worth it Chris.....as an old hand surely your not surprised.




Actually I was surprised for all of 2 minutes.. I am an optimist and always think that things are going to be ok and this time it will be different lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ohh yes... I have brought back an electric throw so I can sit with it plugged in whilst watching tv when I get the reception resumed lol


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Arrived back to rain no internet, no phone, no television, welcome in Egypt


Ahlan!...

Rain??? where? when? how could I miss it. 

Welcome back to the New Improved Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Ahlan!...
> 
> Rain??? where? when? how could I miss it.
> 
> Welcome back to the New Improved Egypt


Thank you

It was raining at 3am this morning...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thank you
> 
> It was raining at 3am this morning...


hehe that explains why I missed it


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome to Egypt


----------

